# The George Foreman Rotisserie



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

OK, I know some of you are laughing, but I'm totally serious.

For my fabulous birthday, I received a $125 gift certificate.

I'm thinking practical: a robe, a pair of slacks, maybe that Henkels cleaver I've always wanted but would never use at home.

The GF comes up with waffle iron. Which got me thinking, because with the purchase of a waffle maker, you get the George Foreman Sandwich press ( or something ). One thing led to another and now I'm seriously considering the rotissiere. I've seen some mixed reviews about it here, but nothing comprehensive.

So, who has one and do you like it?

I think I'll post a poll about this.


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

I got the George Foreman Contact Roaster for Christmas (I actually asked the family member to take my car to be washed once a month) I got the roaster instead. I did have to try it, of course. Wonder of wonders it does work. It truly is set it and forget it. The meat wasn't browned as much as I like but the drippings in the little pan underneath made excellent gravy, definitely a plus with a gravyholic. Cleaning is fairly easy although the drip hole did take some extra work. An instant thermometer is a necessity. The pork shoulder roast was juicy, sliced nicely and was tender. The instructions are kinda' lacking. There is a baking pan insert but the few recipes that are in the instruction book don't make a distinction about whether you use the insert or if you bake things directly on the grooved grill. I don't think it shortens the time of cooking, It is one of those, "where do you store it" kind of appliance. That is one of my biggest complaints about these little "helpers," where to put them where they are out of the way yet handy enough to use without having to rummage around in a cupboard or under counters. Doesn't help you on the rotisserie, except that if you have the space, fine if not I'd think again.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, my friend, you pretty much summed it up for me.

All of a sudden I find myself shopping for appropriate cuts of meat to put on the ol' rotisserie, and I love it, but I have also spent the last couple of days strategizing a location to put it in my apartment. Doesn't seem to fit conventional spaces. \\
Thanks for your validation!


----------

